# Wie heißt dieser Film?



## Floyder (8. Mai 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe vor längerer Zeit einen Film gesehen in dem ein Mann gekidnapped wurde. Ihm wurden nach und nach durch Folter die Sinne genommen und am Ende kommt er frei.
Ich habe leider vergessen, wie dieser Film heißt, einer von euch kennt den bestimmt! Ich glaube, das war irgendwas mit SC am anfang.

Hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt.

Floyder

Edit: Das hat sich erledigt, der Film heißt "Senseless - Der Sinne beraubt" schaut euch den an, echt geil!


----------



## Laz0rgun (22. Mai 2010)

So da deine Filmanfrage erledigt ist, hoffe ich, das ich deinen Thread kurz missbrauchen kann, um selbst eine Filmabfrage zu starten: 
Nunja, in meinem Film gehts um einen Abgeordneten in Amerika, der die rebellischen Truppen in Afghanistan nach und nach mit immer mehr Staatsgeldern unterstützt. War auch groß im Kino so vor 3-4 Jahren, aber ich kann mich einfach nicht mehr n den Namen erinnern :<


----------



## moehrewinger (24. Mai 2010)

Der Krieg des Charlie Wilson. die Geschichte ist übrigens nicht erfunden oO





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q2YQ1lqKDjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Laz0rgun (27. Mai 2010)

Danke dir, aber habe ich geschrieben, dass die Geschichte erfunden ist? :S


----------



## Knallfix (27. Mai 2010)

Ganz toller Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unbedingt ansehen.

Knall


----------



## Harloww (27. Mai 2010)

Der Film heißt[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] Crossroads und ist von 2002. Ganz sicher.[/font]


----------



## moehrewinger (30. Mai 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Danke dir, aber habe ich geschrieben, dass die Geschichte erfunden ist? :S



?? Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, das du behauptet hast das die Geschichte erfunden ist. (Was für ein Satz) Das "oO" stand eher dafür das eine solche teilweise absurde Geschichte auch noch wirklich passiert ist.


----------



## Beckenblockade (10. Juni 2010)

Wie heißt dieser Film?


----------



## LaVerne (11. Juni 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Wie heißt dieser Film?



"Kung Pow: Enter the Fist" - lohnt sich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Beckenblockade (11. Juni 2010)

Okay, danke - hätte nicht damit gerechnet eine Antwort zu bekommen. Ich hatte ganz vergessen, dass der Nr. 1 Cineast dieses Forums hier noch ab und zu rumgeistert! Dachte mir anhand des Ausschnitts, das Ganze könnte bei 'nem bierseligen Filmabend mit Kumpels ganz gut funktionieren... 
Auch wenn ich deinen Filmgeschmack anhand ein paar früherer Einträge im WelcherFilmBinIch nicht ganz unweit des meinen ansiedeln würde, hole ich mir trotzdem noch ein paar zweite Meinungen im Netz ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (1. Juli 2010)

Ich suche auch nach einem Film. Habe ihn vor ganz langer Zeit einmal gesehen, erinnere mich deshalb nur noch an einen kleinen Abschnitt: Ein Mann ist auf einer Insel gefangen und versucht zu fliehen. Zu einer gewissen Zeitpunkt müssen sie immer in ihre Wohnung auf der Insel zurückkehren und ein Sicherheitsknopf betätigen, damit man sieht, dass sie nicht geflohen sind. Eines Tages versucht der Mann über das Meer zu fliehen, es gibt jedoch viele Fallen. 
Der Film wird auch mal bei Simpsons hochgenommen. WICHTIG: Ich meine NICHT den Film "Die Insel" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Vielleicht kann mir ja wer einen Tipp geben.


----------



## Bloodletting (1. Juli 2010)

Shinar schrieb:


> WICHTIG: Ich meine NICHT den Film "Die Insel"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mist. xD


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nummer_6




Dies müsste eine Serie sein, die du da suchst. Deren Name ist wie folgt The Prisoner bzw Nummer 6.


----------

